# Forks of the Delaware Bottle Show & Sale Tables Available



## wedigforyou (Oct 23, 2015)

Just a head's up that table space is available for our Show and Sale in Bethlehem PA on Sunday, Nov. 29, 2015 at Bethlehem Catholic High School. Tables are $30.00 each (includes admission for dealer and 1 helper).For more information please call Bill Hegedus at 610-264-3130.Dealer set up starts at 6 am that day.


----------



## wedigforyou (Oct 23, 2015)

Bill Hegedus can be reached at 610-264-5945 to reserve dealer table space. Thanks  Phone number listed previously is incorrect.


----------

